# Calvinist Romance



## Me Died Blue (Dec 2, 2005)

I got this from the DerekWebb.net message board, and just couldn't resist posting it here!


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2005)

Maybe he should buy her some TULIPs.


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 3, 2005)

:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 3, 2005)

Too bad hes sooooooooo gross...


----------

